# Chest protector



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all! Haven’t been on ina while. Need some advice please. My daughter lives in Florida with her 2-1/2 year old female V. She loves to run off leash (as they all do) and she takes her to a park that has meadow and wooded areas. Lily loves the woods and the trails. She’s been going to this park for over a year and no issues. Unfortunately yesterday while running she managed to impale herself in the chest with a stick. Fortunately no organs were damaged, but her muscle was severely torn. (Tried to upload a pic - not sure how) We don’t want to not let her run free (obviously after she has completely healed) but we want to protect her. What are your recommendations for a chest protector that is comfortable and durable that we can get to protect this little one while she runs and plays? She is 40-42lbs and slender. 

Thank you for any suggestions you have!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know where you live, but I remembered a photo of "Dash Rip Rock " a hunting Vizsla on this Forum, wearing a really cool nice fitting vest. I looked for a picture of him, but couldn't find it... Check out Gun Dog Supply on line, and go to dog vests... they have a huge selection various prices... They are really helpful over the phone also... I have done business with them before.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had the same fear regarding impalement. I recently bought these protectors for my two: http://www.gundogsupply.com/skid-plate-oreange.html

So far very happy with them, but those who hunt may have other suggestions. 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Canadian Expy said:


> I have had the same fear regarding impalement. I recently bought these protectors for my two: http://www.gundogsupply.com/skid-plate-oreange.html
> 
> So far very happy with them, but those who hunt may have other suggestions.
> 
> ...


Can't edit from my phone for some reason. In this model my 40 lbs female (not shown) wears a small. The male in this photo is 65 lbs and is wearing the medium. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Living in Florida, some days are going to be to hot for a dog to wear anything. 
The ones shown in the post above, are going to be cooler than others.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

have u looked at calling vests? they may be a god two in one option for u, keeping your girl cool and protecting her chest.


----------

